# Really? Are Caucasians this bad?



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Caucasian mountain dog. [VIDEO]

This video makes them seem like they are unstable. I think it's ridiculous. Am I wrong?


----------



## Committed2excellence (May 3, 2011)

That video was all over the map. First part was informative and I am wondering why the breeder would allow one of her dogs to be seen in that negative light during the end of the video. The little man clearly couldn't handle the dog and didn't seem like he knew a whole lot about the dog. Also interesting how we kept hearing about their protective prowess but we didn't get to see any bitework or any true control work.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

hopefully this pulls attention from our breed to a different 1.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's just unfortunate that ANY breed has to deal with idiots like these.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow that guy is a joke, looks bad on her as well she talks about pairing dogs up properly with buyers , he shouldnt have 1 period he has no control over it. Luckly it didnt seem to be people or dog aggressive in the end of that video , just car aggressive lol. those dogs are something else though OMG huge and powerful those dogs are scary in the wrng hands.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

zohawn said:


> hopefully this pulls attention from our breed to a different 1.


No people need to be educated about our breed not have the spot light put on another breed, where then their responsible owners have to fight the same fight we do.

I can't stand people who would want to push off the "pitbulls" negative attention onto another breed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Committed2excellence said:


> That video was all over the map. First part was informative and I am wondering why the breeder would allow one of her dogs to be seen in that negative light during the end of the video. The little man clearly couldn't handle the dog and didn't seem like he knew a whole lot about the dog. Also interesting how we kept hearing about their protective prowess but we didn't get to see any bitework or any true control work.


:goodpost:

I didn't watch the whole thing but from what I did see I just don't understand the need for such an aggressive dog. I can see the guardian behavior and understand why a dog that aggressive with guardian traits would be a great guard dog but why? Dogs like these will end up in trouble because you will get owners who cannot control them. I kind of think they are really cool dogs and I would take one for our guard dog but I think the average person could not handle one. These should not be put on TV for idiots to want they should be a guarded secret for those that can handle them.

I also would like to know if that lady is for real.... like does she really know what she's doing or is she trying to pretend she knows what she is doing....


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

these dogs are great at what they are meant to do and that is protecting herds! From what I've heard these dogs aren't nearly as aggressive as the video makes them out to be. Atleast not when they are bred and used for thier original purpose. But most ppl here in the states want a more aggressive guard dog and we know what happens when that is the selling point.


----------



## Committed2excellence (May 3, 2011)

SideKick said:


> these dogs are great at what they are meant to do and that is protecting herds! From what I've heard these dogs aren't nearly as aggressive as the video makes them out to be. Atleast not when they are bred and used for thier original purpose. But most ppl here in the states want a more aggressive guard dog and we know what happens when that is the selling point.


I've seen a few at shows and I was more worried about getting slobbered on than getting bitten. However, maybe the lady in the film has the stuff that she keeps "in the backroom" lol that everyone doesn't have access to


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

These dogs can be more controlled than the video describes and as always on tv the video focuses (lopsided) on one aspect of the breed. They are serious dogs however you do need a proper understanding of the mentality to even begin.. When that dog was shown dragging that guy down the street it showed complete lack of control and with that comes unpredictable. Whos to say this dog wouldn't attack a child on the other side of the street if "the dog decides" that child is a threat? That was pretty ridiculous. 

Any PP breed (from working stock) is going to be a serious dog and not for the average person but i've never met a properly bred one that couldn't be in most ways controlled and handled. 

Personally i don't really care for the CMD, can't deal with the hair and unless you live high up in the mountains they are pretty impractical.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> No people need to be educated about our breed not have the spot light put on another breed, where then their responsible owners have to fight the same fight we do.
> 
> I can't stand people who would want to push off the "pitbulls" negative attention onto another breed.


educated nothing. you wont ever get media to stop hyping breeds of dogs. its been that way my entire life. look at the most rediculous of hypes-"the apbt attacks children" aboslute bull crap! everytime i see it in the news i call it the way i see it, absolute bull crap. show me pics of dog, show me ped. i should be able to walk right up to anyones true bred apbt and pick it up, regardless of injury. "injured animals may bite" not an apbt!

if the media can spin the apbt to be a child killer then i dont want them looking at anything either. im with you on enlightening the masses but the media needs a victim, ALWAYS. might as well pull them off us, right?

i know that sounds cur and coward as heck but you gotta know when to fold em. ugh, that sounds way more defeatist then i would like it but im at a loss really. i need to stop reading bsl forums and stories of entire lines of apbt's be slaughtered, it jades me hard


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I love it! I would probably rescue or foster one of those if I ever got the chance. the dude with the dog towards the end needs to get a better grip on that leash before the dog kills some poor car driving by. that dog needs a job, if he knew WHAT to be so protective of he would be cool. They act like they arent trainable .?..! is that possible?


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

redog said:


> I love it! I would probably rescue or foster one of those if I ever got the chance. the dude with the dog towards the end needs to get a better grip on that leash before the dog kills some poor car driving by. that dog needs a job, if he knew WHAT to be so protective of he would be cool. They act like they arent trainable .?..! is that possible?


from what ive read from owners they are just like apbt in that if they have nothing to do they will get destructive.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> No people need to be educated about our breed not have the spot light put on another breed, where then their responsible owners have to fight the same fight we do.
> 
> I can't stand people who would want to push off the "pitbulls" negative attention onto another breed.


:goodpost:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

redog said:


> I love it! I would probably rescue or foster one of those if I ever got the chance. the dude with the dog towards the end needs to get a better grip on that leash before the dog kills some poor car driving by. that dog needs a job, if he knew WHAT to be so protective of he would be cool. They act like they arent trainable .?..! is that possible?


They get bored relatively easily which brings out the worst in them. They can be trained (well trained in fact) however they need to be heavily worked and trained to keep not only the bond between handler and dog but to also keep control and prevent any unwanted behavior out.

They are really not all that much different than other guarding breeds, while not every dog breed is the same the basic foundation of "dos" and "donts" are going to be. One of the biggest differences among the CMD is size and strength, being one of the largest of these type of dogs its very, very easily for lack of control. Very few people in the states need a dog like this, i can't think of one reason why an older man needs this type of dog. There are other breeds out there that could benefit the man in the video while still being able to fit within his lifestyle and criteria. I don't know who that man is or what he does but its evident the dog he has is too much.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

zohawn said:


> educated nothing. you wont ever get media to stop hyping breeds of dogs. its been that way my entire life. look at the most rediculous of hypes-"the apbt attacks children" aboslute bull crap! everytime i see it in the news i call it the way i see it, absolute bull crap. show me pics of dog, show me ped. i should be able to walk right up to anyones true bred apbt and pick it up, regardless of injury. "injured animals may bite" not an apbt!
> 
> if the media can spin the apbt to be a child killer then i dont want them looking at anything either. im with you on enlightening the masses but the media needs a victim, ALWAYS. might as well pull them off us, right?
> 
> i know that sounds cur and coward as heck but you gotta know when to fold em. ugh, that sounds way more defeatist then i would like it but im at a loss really. i need to stop reading bsl forums and stories of entire lines of apbt's be slaughtered, it jades me hard


I know full and well what the APBT's reputation is and what the media has done to the reputation of this breed, as well as what people are doing to this breed, however I would never hope that this went onto another breed. I guess you don't care because you don't own that bred, fine whatever.

I have met several Caucasians and I would hate for them to see bad press because of BS like this making them seem like uncontrollable beast.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

uncontrollable?? No.. they are property guardians and high end stock dogs.. bred these days harboring HA.. Most Caucasian Ovacharkas aka moutain dog are highly aggressive or defensive towards people who do not live "there" ... 

Seen some good ones well socialized but if the owner doesnt socialize their CO or CMD you can expect HA towards "strangers"

I've seen CO kill wolves, and I've replaced them with a hooch blood bulldog cause their CO/CMD was killed by wolves.. Great workers and Awesome guardians... HA is natural for these dogs period. Thats NOT saying they are unbalanced; just HA


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

@zohawn yes it hurts to hear of dogs put down but breeds are really no different than each other just designed for different types of work. wishing that the media takes the heat of one dog and putting it on another dog. they're all dogs they dont deserve hate, i love all breeds of dog from ankle biters to big dogs they're no different same type of bone structure same brain matter ect. a dog is a dog. what the media shows is people who didnt respect the dogs whether it was multiple people not respecting the dog or just the owner. its like a car or motorcycle if you wont respect the power of the it then your gonna end up in an accident. we all know the focus should be on poor ownership not the dogs IMO you can take any dog whether it passes temperment testing or not and give it the right person and it could be the best dog you ever seen, but with out the proper respect to the animal and understanding then your just gonna get bit like every one else.

as far as this guy in the video is concerned i dont think his other dogs where working bred dogs. i personally think that this dog wasnt the right choice for him to much dog for such a small man... i'd never walk a dog that could/would drag me down the block like i was 2# weight. love the dog though was thinking about getting one in the far off future


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> uncontrollable?? No.. they are property guardians and high end stock dogs.. bred these days harboring HA.. Most Caucasian Ovacharkas aka moutain dog are highly aggressive or defensive towards people who do not live "there" ...
> 
> Seen some good ones well socialized but if the owner doesnt socialize their CO or CMD you can expect HA towards "strangers"
> 
> I've seen CO kill wolves, and I've replaced them with a hooch blood bulldog cause their CO/CMD was killed by wolves.. Great workers and Awesome guardians... HA is natural for these dogs period. Thats NOT saying they are unbalanced; just HA


:goodpost:
I have no problem with HA in guardian breeds as it comes with the territory, the problem is lack of control the video seems to have given off.

In my personal opinion in order to have a successful, working PP dog theres needs to be a fairly high level of HA bred into them. The last thing you need is a dog that can't have predictable actions if a break in occurs, for instance. Meaning if you have a non - HA dog on guard patrol, someone breaks in no matter how well trained either the said dog will greet the stranger as one of the family or act as a watch dog bark but cur when it comes to action. (or some variable of these)

HA alone doesn't equal biting everything that moves, especially when we talk handler - dog. Rank drive, pack mentality, etc all play crucial roles in a dog. Of course some go hand to hand, however it is possible to have a controlled HA dog.

Lacking confidence, no training or poor training, lack of responsibly bred, etc etc all has to be accounted for if a dog is lashing out at every little thing that moves. A handler needs to instill in the dog what is threat, what isn't. What requires action what doesn't and the list goes on.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> uncontrollable?? No.. they are property guardians and high end stock dogs.. bred these days harboring HA.. Most Caucasian Ovacharkas aka moutain dog are highly aggressive or defensive towards people who do not live "there" ...
> 
> Seen some good ones well socialized but if the owner doesnt socialize their CO or CMD you can expect HA towards "strangers"
> 
> I've seen CO kill wolves, and I've replaced them with a hooch blood bulldog cause their CO/CMD was killed by wolves.. Great workers and Awesome guardians... HA is natural for these dogs period. Thats NOT saying they are unbalanced; just HA


:goodpost:

I am very fond of the CAO's like Xena below.

Here is a great dog, protective of her property, amazing with kids and her family. Not the least bit uncontrollable. She was 5 when we moved onto "her" ranch and she took me and the kids right in as part of the family. Her owners spent no time with her, so she spent her days at my place until we moved. These dogs sadly are slowly falling into the hands of people who want a big bad guard dog, but can't handle it..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I am very fond of the CAO's like Xena below.
> 
> Here is a great dog, protective of her property, amazing with kids and her family. Not the least bit uncontrollable. She was 5 when we moved onto "her" ranch and she took me and the kids right in as part of the family. Her owners spent no time with her, so she spent her days at my place until we moved. These dogs sadly are slowly falling into the hands of people who want a big bad guard dog, but can't handle it..


:goodpost: gotta spread the love before given ya props.. LOL


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to revive an old post. But here's a link regarding that video.
Esquire's Caucasian Ovcharka News


----------

